
Illicit Nightclub in a Chelsea Water Tower - rosser
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/23/nyregion/illicit-nightclub-in-a-chelsea-water-tower.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Cool. A little scarey. Easy to imagine abuse.

Like the internet, it becomes harder to contain wild ideas in a large,
impersonal society. For better AND for worse.

